# Fly Fishing for Peacock Bass



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow, nice job on the peacocks! It looks like they'd be tons of fun on fly. I have to get down south and target some peas some day! Thanks for the great pics.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice story and fish, especially that first one!  

100lb mono...amateurs! ;D


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Those just have to be the coolest looking fish in the US. Nice job and report.


----------



## hilrod (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice. Keep slayen em.


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

Those are beautiful fish.  Must have been a blast on fly.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Beautiful Fish! Yall have such a crazy variety of fish down there.

I'm heading down to Miami Beach for the weekend. Any pointers for a fly fisherman seeking some Peacock bass action?  Any general help would be great!


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

nice catch looks like fun.. i just bought my first flyrod yesterday!! cant wait to learn how to use it!!


----------

